# Trails in Putnam County, NY



## hvfriendlyfirewood

Was wondering if anyone had any info about the trails that run alongside the Taconic State Parkway in Putnam County, around Bryant Pond Road? I see the trails and fresh tracks on my way to work every day, but have no idea where the access to the trails begins, where to park, do you have to pay for access, etc.? Anyone know any info that they can share?


----------



## Lonewolfe

You could try your local Department of Natural Resources. They should have a list of any of the public riding areas; even here in Iowa we have a separate website for them. Otherwise, Google may help also. If you just want the trail heads, look the area up on Google earth and zoom in on the park; any parking lot should stand out.


----------



## Kingsixx

There are a few places to access these trails. You can try coming in from the "Taconic Gate" or the overpass at Bryant Pond Road itself. You're on your own as far as where to park since most of the trail runs along the parkway and private property.

Guys have been riding there for years and I think if you head north far enough you can access Fahnstock State park but I've never gone that far.


----------



## integra93ls

hey where r u from. those track you see are most likely mine. I ride those trails all the time. was just out on sunday 2/17. let me know if u want to meets up and go riding with me one day. we have a few people that all ride. send me a PM


----------



## blazeinator

I have been looking for some decent mudding trails in the putnam area Im from westchester I have a 4x4. Do you guys go often?


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

I'm on Long Island but I'm deff interested in meeting and riding some time. 


08 750 brute , MSD w vfj tune, Vfj stage 3clutch w spider mod and #1 springs, 27" mudlites, BBW custom armor and bumpers. Hdpe skid plate, 3"MIMB snorkel, MIMB Rad relocate, louder visions skull cup holder. 
it's a trick!! Get an axe!! 
tapatalk


----------



## The750i

i'd be down for a local ride too


----------

